# otto von schroeder progress



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

hes now 6 months and hes my first GSD, been feeding him orijen and hes doing great. just looking for some honest opinions on markings, structure etc. thanks!


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

btw he is 12 weeks in the first pic and hes a plush coat. not akc registered. one parent was but other wasnt. both very healthy hips etc, so i took him


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Otto is a very handsome young man!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please read the rules for this forum before posting.



lhczth said:


> This forum is for critiquing structure and movement. All dogs/puppies must be stacked with photos taken from the side. Other photos that show them moving, from the front, back, and head shots are also allowed, but a stacked photo must be included.
> 
> Please see thread on stacking dogs HERE for help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please read the rules for this forum before posting.


Thanks for posting this. 

Without a stack photo, all we can tell is he's a cute long hair GSD.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Without a stack photo, all we can tell is he's a cute long hair GSD.


 ya sorry, i will get some stacked photos and repost, need a little practice first haha. long coat?? i was thinking plush coat


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe someone could give me some pointers on exactly what to be looking for in a good photo of a stacked GSD?? thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he's beautiful but to see best structually, we need a side shot but truly from the side. And an official 'stack' position has the front two feet together and under the dog. The rear 2 legs are split though with the nearside leg closest to the camera stretched out and back with the lower part of the leg (just above the paw) perpendicular to the ground. The farside rear leg (other side of the dog from the camera) needs to be under the dog.

This is a stack:










Here's another 'type' of GSD in a stack:


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

schroedes said:


> ya sorry, i will get some stacked photos and repost, need a little practice first haha. long coat?? i was thinking plush coat


He looks just like my girl and she is a Long Stock Coat. 
The easiest ways to tell is the long hair around the ears. 
Plush coat is in reference to a Stock coated dog that has extra fluff or undercoat not the length of the top coat.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think he's beautiful but to see best structually, we need a side shot but truly from the side. And an official 'stack' position has the front two feet together and under the dog. The rear 2 legs are split though with the nearside leg closest to the camera stretched out and back with the lower part of the leg (just above the paw) perpendicular to the ground. The farside rear leg (other side of the dog from the camera) needs to be under the dog.
> 
> This is a stack:
> 
> ...


 ok thanks alot for the help, i had him close! so i grabbed a quick photo but he doesnt sit still alot! i will keep trying. his coat is wonderful, thick and fluffy and doesnt shed at all, i was always under the impression that gsd's shed so much.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's 6 months old, give it time.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Rerun said:


> He's 6 months old, give it time.


LOL thats what I was going to say.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

KLCecil said:


> He looks just like my girl and she is a Long Stock Coat.
> The easiest ways to tell is the long hair around the ears.
> Plush coat is in reference to a Stock coated dog that has extra fluff or undercoat not the length of the top coat.


Right, thanks for backing me up on that one


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> He's 6 months old, give it time.


LOL agreed. My boy is 6 months old and he's shedding now.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Rerun said:


> He's 6 months old, give it time.


 haha, ya i know. ive tried and that was the closest i could get. was just hoping that some people with more knowledge in the subject could tell me anything from the photo i did get. hes 52 pounds and a hair below 24 inches at shoulders. thaanks anyways!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

When the season starts to change, the fur will start to fly. They dont shed too much all the time, just twice a year they 'blow their coat'. With the winter solstice, now the days will start to get longer, and will trigger shedding.


----------

